# Enlarged Pulmonary Artery



## amylis1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi-

In coding an echocardiogram, looking for a dx code for enlarge pulmonary artery.

Thanks!


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Feb 23, 2015)

I looked under enlarged in the index which told me to also see hypertrophy.  Went to hypertrophy, artery.  Pulmonary is not listed, the closest I could get was artery NEC which is 447.8, "Other specified disorders of arteries and arterioles."


----------

